# Squatting on Bank Owned Property in the boonies, but unable to find utility provider



## MaybeMaybe (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello new friends, I may or may not be out in the mountains and looking to have electricity turned on at my supposed new digs. I've scoured the internet and entered my address into a number of the local utility provider websites, but they all return with a "We Don't Service That Area or Address."

I'm wary of going to city hall because this is a really small town. (Less than a thousand people) where everyone occupies large plots of land or farms. Even going to the grocery store is kind of... interesting. Lots of stares, no matter how inconspicuous I dress.

It's possible there might be a neighbor not too far away from me, but this is the kind of backwoods where you don't really walk up or drive up on someone's property unannounced without someone looking you down a barrel. The potential neighbor's property also has a metal gate on the drive that is chained shut. 

Is there any other way to find out who my (alleged) utility provider might be without going to City Hall? Any similar experiences? Thank you all - cool to see a community dedicated to this lifestyle. Didn't know such a culture existed.


----------



## dprogram (Apr 15, 2014)

going to pm you some info.


----------



## MaybeMaybe (Apr 19, 2014)

I appreciate your help! Seems like a lot of "squatters" who are in urban/suburban areas. I will keep an eye out for more who live off the land. Thank you again.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm currently in Houston and I'm making plans to leave sometime soon. If you're looking for people to maybe join you then send me a PM and maybe I can help


----------



## MaybeMaybe (Apr 19, 2014)

Need to be discreet, hiding out, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't say I was going to wave a sign around


----------



## SovereignRedemption (Apr 19, 2014)

This is similar to what I'm wanting to do. 

I also have quite a few ideas with it as well. Pm me or hit the chat up and let's talk.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 20, 2014)

MaybeMaybe said:


> Hello new friends, I may or may not be out in the mountains and looking to have electricity turned on at my supposed new digs. I've scoured the internet and entered my address into a number of the local utility provider websites, but they all return with a "We Don't Service That Area or Address."
> 
> I'm wary of going to city hall because this is a really small town. (Less than a thousand people) where everyone occupies large plots of land or farms. Even going to the grocery store is kind of... interesting. Lots of stares, no matter how inconspicuous I dress.
> 
> ...



have you considered going off grid? solar power, generator, etc?


----------



## MaybeMaybe (Apr 20, 2014)

While there may or may not be a GIANT windmill on this property, I don't believe it powers anything to my knowledge, currently. (No pun intended)

Generator may be how I'm getting by for now, but for fixing up the place, it's not good long term- it's also loud and scares off game.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 22, 2014)

MaybeMaybe said:


> Generator may be how I'm getting by for now, but for fixing up the place, it's not good long term- it's also loud and scares off game.



do you _really _need game to be that close to you? just use the damn generator.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2014)

Are generators discreet?


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 22, 2014)

Traveler said:


> Are generators discreet?


Not at all.
Some are better than others, and I guess if you're far enough away. It wouldn't matter.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2014)

p4r4d0x said:


> Not at all.
> Some are better than others, and I guess if you're far enough away. It wouldn't matter.


I was being facetious


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 22, 2014)

Couldn't you run a generator five feet underground with some ventilation? That way, it'd be pretty silent, especially if you capped the spot with sod


----------



## Dmac (Apr 23, 2014)

when i was in the army, we would dig a hole for the generator. big enough so that there was air space on all sides of the generator and deep enough so that the top of the generator was just under ground level. piled the dirt all around the outside rim of the hole, making the generator appear deeper in the ground than it is. this will send the sound the generator makes up instead of out. this works very well to quiet the noise of the running generator. you can hardly hear it 30 feet away.


----------

